# Beverley Rally 2008



## 88742

After several requests at the York show, to hold another rally at Beverley I have given it some thought, if there is sufficient interest I'll arrange the rest.

The site will be the same as in the past (Willow Lane) with pitches for an unlimited number of attendees, further details to follow.

It goes without saying that the dates won't suit everyone so I propose either the 18,19,20th Apr or 9,10,11th May 2008.

If your interested please 'post' your comments here, saying which, if any, of the dates is O.K.

Ian


----------



## artona

Hi Ian

I have only ever heard good reports about the rallies you organised at Beverley. 

Sounds good to me. Shona's birthday is the 20th so I can maybe earn some brownie points by saying I am taking her there to celebrate her birthday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Ian

Hello Ian. Our travel plans for next year are as yet not known but ATM the april date is best as we we have a rally in Statford the weekend after so could do that on the way back after visiting family mid week


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ian,

Great, April dates would be best I would think for folks heading down for Peterborough Show the following weekend.


Jacquie


----------



## Polo

*Beverley 2008*

Can you put us down as possibles for this meet. As we would be travelling to Peterborough we can go straight from Beverley onto Peterborough Showground to join the Warners' Team getting the area ready for the Show. Ta

Beth and Ray and dogs :wink:


----------



## max123

Sorry for asking but where is Beverley?

Helen


----------



## LadyJ

East Riding of Yorkshire


Jacquie


----------



## storeman

Hi Ian
Either dates seem ok to us. Looking forward to it,

Chris & Pearl


----------



## Polo

*Beverley, 2008*

I should have said the April dates are the best for us so that we then go straight down to Peterborough from Beverley etc. Do hope you can organise it! It sounds great.


----------



## davenlyn

Sounds good to us too. The April dates sound better and then on to Peterborough.  :lol: 

Dave and Lynne


----------



## damondunc

If we can make it we will come and i suppose April for us then we had better go on to Peterborough :wink: 


Chris


----------



## 92859

*Beverley*

Greetings,

Nice one Ian, should be good a local rally, you can put us down as well please, dates as you decide as we have no plans yet apart from the shows next year.


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, Would love to have come, I was brought up down the road and could have done the family visit at the same time.

However it is during the childrens Easter break from school and we have just booked the tunnel for the 2 weeks returning on the 20th April. Just for those who haven't seen already schools next year will only get Good Friday and Easter Monday off, the main easter holiday is being held later , so if you are booking ferries , tunnel and sites they could be busier than you expected. I was amazed how the prices have gone up on the Tunnel crossings already.

Mandy


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Ian
April dates would by great for us

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88781

Well Ian, it looks like you're gonna have to cough up a tenner to answer these postings mate! :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## 88742

Dave, I've still got one left............................DOH !!!!


----------



## geraldandannie

bsb2000 said:


> Dave, I've still got one left............................DOH !!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 88742

O.K, looks like the majority want the April date.

I've added the rally to the MHF schedule please add your names if you'd like to attend.

Ian


----------



## Polo

*Beverley 2008*

Hi Ian. I have booked a provisional place at Beverley but would really like to confirm our attendance. It is a great thought for us as we can then leave Beverley and head straight for Peterborough Showground where we will be part of the Warners' Team preparing the showground ready for the Peterborough Show. Ta


----------



## 88742

Hi Polo, You should have got an email with a link in it, click on that and it will changed the confirmed status on the list.

Ian


----------



## 90128

Hi Ian

Putting my name down for this rally/meet. On the east coast at the moment been sitting outside in the glorious sunshine  Was considering calling in at the Beverley site on the way home  

I see Jacquie has put her name down for this one wonder if we can lose each other in Beverley market again :wink: 

Joyce


----------



## 88742

Hi Joyce, nice to hear from you, hope your well.

If your thinking of calling in on your way back PM me for Roger's mobile, I left there on Monday and he's not far off closing for the winter.

If your a C&CC member there is always the site next door.

Ian


----------



## ralph-dot

Will not know for a couple of months what Dot's work schedule will be for next year but we are interested.

Strange how the rally has been held there for years now but the campsite itself isn't on the MHF Campsite Map!!!

Ralph


----------



## vardy

- Is it possible to enter this site as a 'day visitor?' - I will be in the area on those dates, but staying elsewhere. - Would love to have breakfast/lunch with folk on one of the days, as I've never been to rally yet.
I know some of the sites charge for so many hours in the daytime, but not sure what time of day and which ones do it.
I'm sure this wouldn't upset my friends as they have farm and lots of chores, might get me out of some jobs! - Helena.


----------



## 88742

Ralph, no problem there's plenty of time to make up your mind.

As for adding it to the MHF Campsite Map, I've not done it before as the site can be a bit hit & miss, I don't mean this in a bad way just that it's mainly for rallies, you can book as an individual but if it's been wet he may say no (He has a tractor and has no problem pulling you out, just doesn't want the grass churning up), also he tours abroad during the winter months so closes for an indefinate period over winter. Plans are also in the pipeline for changes to the area which may effect it's use.

Helena, there's no problem to you popping down to visit us.


----------



## vardy

-Thank you! - I will be the one with the wellies and the pong. - Helena.


----------



## 90128

Thank you for the information Ian.

Unfortunately that four letter word w..k :roll: has got in the way and have to return home tomorrow. So it seems that Beverley will have to wait until the rally next year.

Joyce


----------



## 88742

Not to worry Joyce, see you next year


----------



## 106863

*rally at beverly*

Hi bigwig01 here,will love to come on any of the dates just started with a transit mk1 motorhome ci enjoying every day with the motor. will wait for more details see you all one day bigwig01 8)


----------



## 92859

*Beverley*

Greetings,

Could you please confirm me for the Beverly Rally.


----------



## 88742

Hi bigwig, I see you've found the rally schedule since posting.

Peter, you should have got an email with a link in it, click on that and it will change your status to 'confirmed'.

Ian


----------



## 92859

*Beverley*

Greetings,



> Peter, you should have got an email with a link in it, click on that and it will change your status to 'confirmed'.


Hmmmmmmmmmm, Ian, thats one thing that I do not get, I never have been able to receive any emails for confirmation, I even changed my email address in case it was that but no, so I have to rely on staff to confirm me on all my applications.


----------



## 88742

O.K. Pete, I've PM'd Dave as all my magical powers were not reinstated when I renewed :wink:


----------



## gaspode

Hi Peter/Ian

The correct procedure for confirming/deleting members from a rally is to PM one of the rally staff. LadyJ, Clianthus or Snelly have the necessary permissions to edit attendees. I have confirmed you this time Peter. 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Pete will do :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 92859

*Rally*

Greetings,

Thanks folks,  could you also confirm me for the Newark Show please Jacquie or Ken.

How is it some members get the email and others like myself do not? I have never been able to confirm as the result of an email. :?


----------



## 88781

Hi, have not received an email to confirm attendance at Beverley is the message being sent to the correct email address? is there any way of checking?

Cheers MnD :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mandy&Dave

If you have changed your e.mail addy in your accounts page then you should be getting the e.mails from MHF


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

MandyandDave said:


> Hi, have not received an email to confirm attendance at Beverley is the message being sent to the correct email address? is there any way of checking?


Hi MnD

I'll send you a PM with the Email address that's registered with MHF so you can check and amend if necessary. Same with you Peter.


----------



## 88781

The PM confirms my email address so why is the system not functioning, should it be reported in the bugs?


----------



## gaspode

MandyandDave said:


> The PM confirms my email address so why is the system not functioning, should it be reported in the bugs?


Sounds a good idea to me M&D.

Perhaps if you start a thread in the bugs forum, others with the same problem can post there and Nuke may be able to identify some common feature that's causing the problem.

PS: I've confirmed you for Newark Peter.


----------



## 92859

*Rally*

Greetings,



> I've confirmed you for Newark Peter.


Thanks Ken!

With respect to email confirmation, I have never been able to receive these and have requested some time ago that it be looked into, I do however get emails reference new posts.


----------



## 88781

A gentle bump to let you all know there is plenty of room for you to come and join in at this rally, it's a cracking little site, the town is just a short stroll past the Minster (bring the camera)!
The Saturday market is full of bargains!


----------



## 92859

*Beverley*

Greetings,

Sorry not joining you folks, not got a van at the moment and it could be back end before we are mobile again, so have had to back off from many events but, hey! looking forward to seeing you all again real soon. We may be going to the Peterborough show by car.

:car17:


----------



## LadyJ

There are still a lot of folks unconfirmed for this rally :roll: could you all please let us know that you will be attending or not. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## 106863

*beverley rally*

HI LADYJ i will be there my first hope not my last are we to far away for the others waiting to see you all 8) 8)


----------



## seaviews2

*Beverley Rally*

Hi Ian

I notice that we are showing as not confirmed for Beverley yet - would you kindly confirm as yes we are coming.

How do we pay for the stay - and when?

We are looking forward to the rally/meet

Kind regards

Pat and Wendy


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Beverley Rally*



seaviews2 said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I notice that we are showing as not confirmed for Beverley yet - would you kindly confirm as yes we are coming.
> 
> How do we pay for the stay - and when?
> 
> We are looking forward to the rally/meet
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Pat and Wendy


Hi Pat & Wendy

I will confirm you on the rally list pay Ian BSB2000 on arrival please.

Jacquie


----------



## Leapy

Lady J

Please will you confirm me for the Beverley rally

Pete


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed Leapy Pete :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

There are still 10 unconfirmed on the rally list they are:-

Storeman
rocky58
Artona
Sealady
Bella
damondunc
kbsserv
MandyandDave
Velvettones
monsi

Also could you all please download the badge on the following link and put your user names and christian names on it and put it in your window where it can be seen, as this makes it easier if we are trying to find you on the rally field. Thanks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat

Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

LadyJ said:


> There are still 12 unconfirmed on the rally list they are:-
> 
> Storeman
> rocky58
> Artona
> RichardandMary
> Sealady
> Bella
> damondunc
> kbsserv
> MandyandDave
> JockandRita
> Velvettones
> monsi
> 
> Also could you all please download the badge on the following link and put your user names and christian names on it and put it in your window where it can be seen, as this makes it easier if we are trying to find you on the rally field. Thanks
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5#cat
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

Please confirm Rita and I for Beverley. Thanks.

(Sorry for the delayed response, but we are not receiving e-mail notifications from forums subscribed to...........again!!)

Jock & Rita.


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed Jock and Rita


That just leaves 6 now not confirmed

Rocky58
Sealady
Bella
Damondunc
Kbsserv
Velvetotones



Jacquie


----------



## monsi

*rally*

Lady J

Please will you confirm us for the Beverley rally 
thanks
lisa & Brian


----------



## ash

*Re: rally*

Lady J

Please will you confirm us for the Beverley rally 
thanks

steve and lynn..(ash)


----------



## 88781

Lady J

Please will you confirm us for the Beverley rally
thanks

Mandy and Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Monsi, Ash & MandyandDave all confirmed



Jacquie


----------



## artona

Lady J

Please will you confirm us for the Beverley rally
thanks

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Artona all confirmed


Are you guys not getting the email or are you just being lazy :lol: :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi Jac

Not getting the email  

stew


----------



## storeman

Hi Jacquie

Please confirm us as not recieved email.

Regards Chris & Pearl


----------



## LadyJ

Storeman Chris all confirmed


Now that leaves 4 still un confirmed

Sealady
Bella
Damondunc
Velvettones



Jacquie


----------



## kbsserv

Hi Jacquie 

Please confirm us 

Regards Karl


----------



## clianthus

Hi Karl

I've confirmed you on the list, I'm sure Jac will take you off her "naughty" list when she comes back online. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88742

Just a bit of useless information to those techies out there, the site is in a 3G access area, I'm here now and connected at 7.2mbps    

Ian


----------



## 88781

Jut having a discussion on this Ian in the Internet access forum lol


----------



## 88742

Was reading it whilst you posted that :wink: added to it.

Ian


----------



## meurig

Sorry for the delay will be there ,see you before then-------John & Lin


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you John & Lin ive taken you of my naughty list :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

LadyJ said:


> East Riding of Yorkshire
> 
> Jacquie


East Riding of Yorkshire

That's a lot better than 'Humberside'. Lord help us. :roll: :evil: :roll:

Andy


----------



## 110279

I'm with SteamDriven on that one - Humberside doesn't exist, it was a political boundary dreamed up by bureaucraps - Beverley has always been in Yorkshire, East Riding of Yorkshire to be exact - please change the advert for us fretful Yorkies!
East Riding born and bred living in exile in Dorset.


----------



## Bella

*beverley rally*

Hi Ian,
Sorry to say I won't be coming to Beverley after all; so please remove my name from attendees list.

I'm sure you'll all have a great rally, just sorry I can't attend.

Pam


----------



## damondunc

Sorry have not been checking in on this

Please confirm us although it will be weather dependant due to weight of RV 

( we could of course bring dayvan if its dodgy )

Chris


----------



## 88742

Sorry to hear that Pam, but you did mention you might not have been able to make it when we were at Greengrass, not to worry, another time maybe.

Ian


----------



## LadyJ

damondunc said:


> Sorry have not been checking in on this
> 
> Please confirm us although it will be weather dependant due to weight of RV
> 
> ( we could of course bring dayvan if its dodgy )
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

From what I can remember access might be a bit tight for the RV day van might be a better idea.

Jacquie


----------



## damondunc

Thanks for the advice Jacquie , we will have to get our finger out and get leccy etc reconnected in dayvan :wink: 


Chris


----------



## LadyJ

damondunc said:


> Thanks for the advice Jacquie , we will have to get our finger out and get leccy etc reconnected in dayvan :wink:
> 
> Chris


Ain't no elcey on the rally field anyway :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 88742

> Ain't no elcey on the rally field anyway


..........Yes there is !!....................................if you have a genny ;-)

Ian


----------



## artona

HI

_.if you have a genny_

says a man with a death wish :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will make sure I have plenty of petrol loaded :lol:

stew


----------



## 88742

> says a man with a death wish


don't have a problem with genny's so long as they're only used between 00.01 and 23.59 :wink:

Ian


----------



## artona

Hi

Best make sure I have a charged-up AAA for the time in between then :lol: 


stew


----------



## 88742

Just looking for 'Sealady' & 'velvettones' to confirm please.

Ian


----------



## 88781

Ian will you be there Thursday night if we come across?


----------



## 92859

*Beverley*

Greetings,

We are hoping to pop across on the Saturday in the car all being well.

Ron & Carole with their Lunar 800 are hoping to attend as well on the Friday for the weekend.

:director2: :director2: :car31:


----------



## 108987

Hi

We are going to the Beverley rally and was wondering what peoples thoughts were on generators being used.

We have got a Honda EU20i generator which gives out 52db. We would only want to use it for about 10 mins in the morning. Just wondered if any one would object as we wouldn't want to upset anyone. We don't want to fetch it all that way unneccessarily. Also is any one else fetching a generator?

Thanks


----------



## motorhomer2

stecaz said:


> Hi
> 
> We are going to the Beverley rally and was wondering what peoples thoughts were on generators being used.
> 
> We have got a Honda EU20i generator which gives out 52db. We would only want to use it for about 10 mins in the morning. Just wondered if any one would object as we wouldn't want to upset anyone. We don't want to fetch it all that way unneccessarily. Also is any one else fetching a generator?
> 
> Thanks


Not a problem for us daytime unless the wind is blowing the fumes into our van through the vents as the gas alarm is then sent into warning flashing mode. Had a problem at the Shepton Show one night & it also caused breathing problems.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88781

Park near me stecaz no problem :wink:


----------



## 88742

Re generators, I don't have a problem with them providing they are used at reasonable times during the day.

Dave, I will be there on Thursday but I need to keep an eye on the amount coming as there's one or two already arriving Thursday but that is on the site (I usually move into the rally field on the Friday morning), depending on the figures I'll need to contact the warden and see if we can get into the rally field Thursday......... did that make sense :? 

If anyone else wants to arrive Thursday please let me know ASAP.

Ian


----------



## 88781

Hi Ian. just got in from work,..we would like to come thurs evening if poss staying either on rally field or the site not bothered which, will pay the extra on either not bothered for leccy etc.

Regards MnD :wink:


----------



## 88742

O.K. Dave will sort it.

Incidentally there is no electric in the small field anymore.

Ian


----------



## 88742

I have now booked the rally field for Thursday night as well so anybody wishing to arrive early can, please don't arrive before 11.00

Ian


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all, 

Have a great rally. Sorry that we can't be there, but it's completely out of our control.    
Hope that the weather is kind to you all.

J & R


----------



## seaviews2

*Beverley Rally*

Wendy and I have been looking forward to this meet since before Xmas. Unfortunately, we are really sorry but we have to cancel at short notice. Our son and his wife were due to have their 1st baby on 6th April, however no sign of it yet and Wendy is now reluctant to go whilst baby still not deciding when to join us.

We are particularly sorry not to be seeing those new friends we made at Southport last year - gutted.

I did suggest to Wendy she bring our son and his wife with us on the rally so she wouldn't miss anything but she thinks I am being unreasonable! Tut!
Hope to see you all on the next.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Patrick and Wendy, you will be sorely missed at the rally, Johnny and me had a few things planned with you but your family must come first, best wishes to your son and wife for a safe arrival of the little one, see you soon we hope.

Bob


----------



## zoro

Patrick & Wendy sorry to hear you will not be there sent you a PM

Steve & Jo F


----------



## 102111

*Bever;ey*

aye aye,

We should be coming on Thursday the 17th and staying until Sunday the 20th.

Carole & Ron


----------



## 88742

No probs Carole & Ron.

-----------------------------------

Plenty of space left on this rally if anybody else is interested, why not make a long weekend of it :wink: 

Ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ian, a fellow MHFer and friend of mine is hoping to join us sometime over the weekend but his partner has recently had a heart by-pass but is well on the way to a full recovery. She has to keep a hospital appointment over the weekend but wants to get over to Beverley and join us all.

Is it ok if they just turn up and book in?

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## 88742

That won't be a problem Johnny.

Ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks Ian.

See you Fri.

Johnny F


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hi ,

Don't know if we're too late but been spending an age getting the van sorted - I've added us provisionally - may not be able to get there till Saturday morning but am trying to escape for Friday night.

David


----------



## rocky58

Will be coming on thursday

Bob & Jan & jodie the dog


----------



## 88742

No you're not too late drandall


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Thanks Ian 

Not been to any meets before - so forgive dumb question - do you need the money sent before or do we just pay when we get there? 

It'll be good to meet some of you, twice in 2 weeks is the threat if anyone is also going to Peterborough.

Sorry to be vague about when we'll get there.

Regards

David & Jan


----------



## LadyJ

Pay Ian when you get there drandall


Jacquie


----------



## 88781

Hi Dave& Jan We will already be there when you arrive, and we're going to P'Boro too  

Will keep a sharp lookout for you coming through the gate, look forward to meeting you, see you soon  
MnD


----------



## damondunc

*Beverley rally*

Hi,
sorry to say we won't be able to attend, chris is wading through the year end stock check and I'm working on the dayvan to prepare for the show at peterborough, will look forward to seeing you at the show, apologies to Ian for letting you know at the last minute.
Regards Dunc and Chris.


----------



## 88742

Field is now open for business, so come down when you're ready.

Ian


----------



## 88742

No problem Dunc & Chris, maybe another time.

Ian


----------



## vardy

Just to say - have sent PM. Can't go at the weekend, have only just begun to get around indoors over past couple of days. Very disappointed. Would have been my first 'go' to meet other people. Usually explore on my own.

Have a nice weekend everyone, lots of best wishes, - Helena.


----------



## 88742

Sorry to hear that Helena, maybe next year.

Ian


----------



## rocky58

weather fine here at beverley 7 motorhomes here so far


----------



## JockandRita

rocky58 said:


> weather fine here at beverley 7 motorhomes here so far


Hi Rocky58,

Here's hoping that the weather stays fine for you all. Please say hello to everyone from us, as we had to pull out due to a lack of progress on the MH.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hi 

Well we'll be there at some point tomorrow - I'm dead jealous as I'm still in Bristol and the prospect of Cross Country Trains finest to get me the hours home! 

Enjoy and all the best
David and Jan


----------



## greenasthegrass

Just packed the fridge - setting off first thing well 11ish! it raining but who cares!

Greenie and zoo


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Got here at 12:15. Weather drizzle and windy forecast for tomorrow wet so bring your waterproofs.

Nice and quiet, well it was till the rabble arrived      

Johnny F


----------



## davenlyn

Hi

We are not going to be able to make it tonight, we have aproblem the fuel line is sucking in air so we are stuck on the the services at Goole just off the M62, Meurig John and Linda are with us e are going to try to make it home tonight, John and Linda will follow us home and Dave and John will get it repiared at home. I will let you know tomottow if we can make it then

Lyyne and Dave


----------



## 88742

I replied to your PM but I think you'd have switched off by then.

Hope to see you tomorrow, thanks for letting me know.

Ian


----------



## kaps

Hi all at Beverley

We are having to work Sat am so won't arrive until 3 ish.
Live nearest and last to arrive ! Leave us a space if you are all out grabbing bargains at the market.

Looking forward to seeing you all,
Pam


----------



## 88742

Hi Pam, we will be in town when you arrive, let yourself in :wink: 

The ground is reasonably dry so if you go through the gate and slowly follow the tyre track round to the right then left and keep on to the end there's plenty of space there, don't cross the mowed strip around the edge, it's very soft.

Ian


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hello M&D and all at Beverley

Not looking good for us either, had to put new boots on the van before I left today, all went as planned (but never as quick as you want) and now I can't get any heating of any kind... think it's kind of cold to go without so am trying to get it going - flipping Alde system, probably got an airlock so working on it and if at all possible we'll be there - otherwise it'll be Peterborough and me kicking things so I do not kick the cat! 

David


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

We're on our way at last... better late than never I hope

David and Jan


----------



## 92859

*Beverley*

Greetings,

Well, our first mhf event this year, only visited in car but it was good to see some old friends again, pleased the weather stayed fine (but cold) today.

A good turn out as always, hope to see some more of you at Peterborough, again, sadly only in car so will be limited to the showground only.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Been and done it our first rally! how embarrassing 8O got stuck in mud but what a lovely turnout and good pushing chaps. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice to put faces to names albeit just a few. Beverley very nice will go again some time - be warned.

Regards

Greenie and zoo

PS dogs going to kennels for Peterbro am not getting up at 6am again cos they wanted to go out blooming pests they are!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got back. Thanks Ian for organizing the Rally a good turn out in a great location.

Glad the weather stayed fine till today. Shirl and me just chilled as I wasn't too good, so didn't really feel like socialising and spreading the germs.

Visited the Minster yesterday and what a stunning piece of architecture.

Thanks again.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Like Johnny and Shirley, we have just arrived home safe and sound with no more of the windscreen crack getting longer so lets hope it lasts until we get to Mayenne.

Many thanks to Ian for a splendid rally and we loved Beverley so it's on our future rally list but when the weather is a bit warmer.

It was nice to meet some old friends and the two jack russels (Jan & Mandy)
also to put faces to some names we have not seen before.

Unfortunately the outdoor exibition show of stunt kite flying by Dave and Brian proved to be somewwat of a damp squid, but at least they have day jobs to keep them going whilst they pratice some more :wink: 

See you again soon and those going too Amboise see you there.

Barbara and Bob


----------



## zoro

Hi folks
Just to add my thanks to Ian for a splendid rally.

I have some photos to post when I have worked out how to create a album.
:roll: :roll: 

Steve & Jo


----------



## soundman

Likewise Ian

Many thanks for hosting this rally

Pity it was a bit cold over the weekend but at least we managed to keep dry until the end.

Soundman


----------



## Velvettones

just climbing into a nice hot bath at home - thanks for a lovely rally, had a great time, still can't belive Mango was walking round in tshirt and 3/4 trousers this morning

time flies to fast - ah well there'll be another one along before we know it 

see you soon

Toni and Mark
(don't forget to book in at southport for the wedding cake  )


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> still can't belive Mango was walking round in tshirt and 3/4 trousers this morning. Toni and Mark
> (don't forget to book in at southport for the wedding cake  )


Hi you two. Didn't want to disturb you this weekend :wink: :wink: :wink:

As to the above, forgot to pack clothes 8) 8) 8) 8)

See you soon.

Johnny


----------



## 106863

MY first rally realy enjoyed our selfs us oldies with you cor uptodate ones may get there in time but old transit my first hope to meet you all again,ho mine started and didnt get to far down on field pulled away after two rocks not bad.once again nice to meet you all from bigwig


----------



## Velvettones

Hi Bigwig - spotted the Van - very nice - Toni used to plod around in an old 1969 mk1 transit - what year was yours?


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Glad to hear that the rally was a success.
Sorry that we couldn't be there to share the weekend with you all.

*Johnny*, not well pal??? 8O 8O 8O

Hope you are okay now.

Jock.


----------



## 106863

HI VELVETTTONES my transit his a 1975 model having teething troubles but will sort it it does get us there and back  sometimes lol hope to come to more thank you all


----------



## yellowdog

Thanks to Ian and Dave for getting us going as I had run my battery flat cos I had it on the wrong switch  Shame about the weather as it meant we didnt see many of you .Thanks again. ps Beverley ia a lovely place to visit if you get the chance


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi All
Just arrived home and would like to add our thanks to Ian for once again organizing a brill rally shame it was so cold but it was great to meet friends old and new.
Hope to see some of you again at the Flamborough rally in June

Regards
R&M


----------



## 94055

Hi Ian
Thank you for organising this rally, good site very close to the town. 
Great to meet old friends and new. The weather was a let down though. Sorry if we did not get to meet, maybe next time.

Steve and Jan


----------



## lucy2

good meet, shame about the weather. Beverley good place lots more shops than we expected. Loads to do. Must try arrange BBQ next time on sat pm I got a decent BBQ everybody bring own food+ beer maybe at flamborough or even Lincoln. we left early incase field got bad with rain. Had braakfast just outside beverley near racecourse on common land near golf course


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Echoing what everyone else has beaten me to, thanks for organising what was our first rally, real shame we were so late arriving on Saturday, and as weather did not look promising and we were on reduced power we made off to Hornsea for a look pretty early too. 

We are home safe now. Sorry we did not really get to say much by way of hello's in the cold and damp but we'll hopefully make up for it in Peterborough. 

All the best

David and Jan


----------



## 108987

Thanks to Ian for organising this rally. It was our first rally and we all enjoyed it. Didnt get to meet many people probably due to the weather. 
Had a nice walk to the Minster .. very impressive.

We have just put our name down for the Southport rally, which is nearer to us. Lets hope the weather is better there and we get to meet some of you.

Steve & Carolyn


----------



## 88742

Thank you all for your comments, you're welcome.

Ironically though it's sunny here this morning :roll: 

Keep your eyes peeled for details of next years which is likely to be a 'holiday' rally encompassing two weekends to give more flexibility.

Ian


----------



## 88781

Thanks Ian we enjoyed the Beverley as always..
Mandy & Dave


----------



## bjderbys

Hi Ian 
Thank you for organising this rally, great to meet old friends and a few new ones.
Sorry we did not get to meet everyone. 


John & Christine


----------



## 92859

*Bevereley*

Greetings,



> Keep your eyes peeled for details of next years which is likely to be a 'holiday' rally encompassing two weekends to give more flexibility.


Sounds good Ian, hopefully we should have our new 'van by then and looking forward to "taking part" again, we enjoyed Saturday but its not the same in the car, we never got chance to meet everyone, maybe if it had been fine eh?


----------



## ash

Thanks for a good weekend " even though i had to sleep in until 11am thismorning to catch up on some sleep "   
Was good to meet some new faces though , see you all again soon (M&D van for the late one next time )   Steve & Lynn


----------



## monsi

*beverly*

Thanks to Ian for organising this rally
we had a great time meeting new & old friends,the next party is at mandy & daves bring your own beer/wine
your all welcome
cheers ian & Jackie
Lisa & brian


----------

